# Coolers...Yeti vs Grizzly



## Kyle Garris

First of all, are they even worth the money? If so, which is the better value?

Thanks!
Kyle


----------



## JBlack

If I were in your situation I would buy both of them in multiple sizes just to see which fit me better. lol


----------



## Kyle Garris

You're a funny guy!


----------



## John Lash

I don't own one but have looked at them. They're heavy, normal sized on the outside, but pretty small on the inside with the thicker insulation.

I decided to buy ice more often and kept my old cooler.


----------



## Bamaboy

I have a couple of yetti's. As posted previously, heavy and relatively small capacity due to significantly thicker sides/insulation. For general use, not worth the expense and weight. Also, if you are going to be routinely opening the lid, the extra insulation does not do a lot of good. However, for long hunting trips where you need to store subsantial provisions and "buy more ice" is not an option, very hard to beat. I have gone on week long duck hunting trips in south louisiana where we camp in the marsh for a week and still had frozen food/ice when we hit the dock.


----------



## Bob Mac

Look at Brute outdoors for a comparison to Yeti. Great product.


----------



## huntinman

Get a coleman extreme. Less than half the price and keeps ice longer. Field and stream (or one of the outdoor mags) did a test and Coleman extreme won easily.


----------



## Raymond Little

Status symbol ice chest, nuff said


----------



## Brian Skibicki

I have owned and used a Yeti now for the last 2 years and would not trade it for any other cooler. Granted it is expensive but have gotten a great deal of use out of mine, and would recommend it to you if you can get a size that works for you.


----------



## SCOTT C.

Defiantly not a status symbol. I've been a saltwater fishing guide for close to 20 years. I've gone through dozens of Coleman and igloo coolers. People sitting on them and they finally cave in standing on them as well. Then stopping every morning wether I have to or not just to get ice. Have had a Yeti now for a couple years one for the boat one for the truck. Problems solved, like the ads say "it will be the last cooler you'll ever own" if nothing else they are tuff and they do hold ice longer.


----------



## Kyle Garris

I was thinking more along the lines of spending a weekend at a test and not having to worry about ice. I'm kind of agreeing with John. They're nice but you lose a lot of space with all of the insulation. Also with Raymond as far as necessity vs status symbol.


----------



## Rnd

Bamaboy said:


> I have a couple of yetti's. As posted previously, heavy and relatively small capacity due to significantly thicker sides/insulation. For general use, not worth the expense and weight. Also, if you are going to be routinely opening the lid, the extra insulation does not do a lot of good. However, for long hunting trips where you need to store subsantial provisions and "buy more ice" is not an option, very hard to beat. I have gone on week long duck hunting trips in south louisiana where we camp in the marsh for a week and still had frozen food/ice when we hit the dock.





SCOTT C. said:


> Defiantly not a status symbol. I've been a saltwater fishing guide for close to 20 years. I've gone through dozens of Coleman and igloo coolers. People sitting on them and they finally cave in standing on them as well. Then stopping every morning wether I have to or not just to get ice. Have had a Yeti now for a couple years one for the boat one for the truck. Problems solved, like the ads say "it will be the last cooler you'll ever own" if nothing else they are tuff and they do hold ice longer.


I have a Yeti 105 on my boat and I would agree with both Scott and Bamaboy...If used in the right application you can't beat a Yeti. However, just as a weekend beer cooler they are too expensive, heavy, and ineffective...

As Bill says get the X-tream (I own one of those too) you won't be disappointed.

Randy


----------



## skyy

Yeti all the way.


----------



## DoubleHaul

I saw my first Yetis years ago on a 5 day float trip in MT and finally plunked down the bucks for my first one after a redfish trip in Titusville when I walked in to a dealer. It is one of the few things I have ever bought that I really felt was worth the extra $$ versus what I had always done. I now have a couple in different sizes. I know that there are similar models out there like the grizzly now and can't say if they are better or worse. I will say I like my Yetis way more than the Coleman extreme. It really comes in handy on a fishing/hunting trip when getting ice is not easy. 

It is less valuable at a weekend trial, but if you want to check one out, stop by my truck and fish a beer out of my cooler--I guarantee you it will be nice and frosty.


----------



## copterdoc




----------



## Dave Burton

Doublehaul,
I don't believe your beer is cold! I'll have to try one and see for myself! Will you be in Cheraw this weekend?


----------



## DoubleHaul

labman63 said:


> Doublehaul,
> I don't believe your beer is cold! I'll have to try one and see for myself! Will you be in Cheraw this weekend?


Even though everyone on the circuit knows which closet my cooler tray is in and are always dipping their hands in to help themselves, they are quite cold, I assure you. The only issue might be if the rascals take them all and I have to refill with the backup stash. Then you might have to have some wine or liquor while we wait for the beer to cool down.

Unfortunately you won't be able to test it at Cheraw this weekend. We are up in Emporia.


----------



## Dave Burton

I was in Emporia last weekend. Grounds(roads) were a mess with all the rain but it should be good now that spring has sprung. I was gonna run in the derby fri but she isn't ready. Have client dogs in HT in Cheraw as well as one of mine so a hunting we will go.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp

I HATE name brand stuff; that said I was Up for 2 weeks on a training trip in MT this summer, training buddies have a Yeti; they had an ice block when they started they had a smaller ice block when we left; it was a running joke that the thing was making ice. SO dang it they do work; albeit being heavy; hard to transport, not the easiest thing to open, and easy to trip over in the dark (they got a sticker that says bear proof; didn't test that; but are definitely drunken handler proof) .


----------



## Kyle Garris

Penn-

When will you be down my way again? I'll bring my own beer. I just want to try out your cooler and train some dogs! 

Thx!
Kyle


----------



## Kyle Garris

Copter=

Looks like the Coleman is just as good for 1/4 the price from the video.


----------



## VGEOinNTX

Bought a Brute cooler about a year ago. Like advertised, it holds ice for at least 3 days. 
I like the convenience of not having to buy ice every day on a trip, and yeah I know it's expensive, but it's a one time purchase.


----------



## Chris Videtto

I purchased a Yeti last year and traveled multiple weekends during the summer for a bunch of FT's and was very pleased with the cooler! Much better than my previous run of the mill cooler! Looking forward to using agin this summer if it ever warms up!


----------



## Buck Mann

I have a 50qt Yeti that I use for trials and weekend training. They are extremely well built and hold ice reasonably well. In Florida/South Georgia you still need to add ice over a 3 day weekend during the summer. If I were getting a new ice chest I would consider an Engel. I saw a head to head test between the two and the Engel won by a considerable margin. The other brand that looks promising and is less expensive is the K2 line of coolers.

Buck


----------



## rboudet

Take a look a Pelican. Better made that Yeti and less expensive.


----------



## Raymond Little

Any ice chest you have to lock up to keep from walking off is a waste of money. Coleman extreme is good and it doesn't need a cable lock to stay in the back of your truck. Not good for fishing but works for beer very well.


----------



## plhsurfer

Love my Ducks Unlimited Yeti. (Best part is that I won it in a online/tv contest from them, perfect price!)


----------



## campbell18

Get an Orca!


----------



## tbadams

My wife ask the ultimate question, "will you put training birds in it?" , I didn't get a Yeti. Also they aren't bear proof if they are hungry. I've seen 2 now that grizzlies opened.


----------



## augunner

If you're interested in one of the upper end coolers, I highly recomend the ORCA coolers. Same design aspects as the Yeti, but they are MADE IN AMERICA. Not China like the yeti. Yeti coolers are measured by their outside volume instead of inside like the ORCA. I am a dealer for ORCA, so I will say that I am biased. However I was an original user of Yeti coolers and made the switch because they were a superior product to me. If you are interested, email me and I will try to work up a special for forum members.


----------



## Cashmoney

I have two Yeti's and they serve their purpose well..........are they worth the money?? My wife doesn't think so!! They are great coolers.


----------



## AndrewB

I would look at Brute Outdoors coolers. They are made in Texas. And are true to size. A 50qt is actually a 50qt and so own. I own the 75qt and I love it. It is heavier than your walmart special. But I have had this cooler about a year and haven't broken it. Which is unheard of for me. It keeps whatever inside of it cold for days on end. They are better built, better priced, Made in USA, Look at Brute outdoors.


----------



## Brad Turner

DoubleHaul said:


> I saw my first Yetis years ago on a 5 day float trip in MT and finally plunked down the bucks for my first one after a redfish trip in Titusville when I walked in to a dealer. It is one of the few things I have ever bought that I really felt was worth the extra $$ versus what I had always done. I now have a couple in different sizes. I know that there are similar models out there like the grizzly now and can't say if they are better or worse. I will say I like my Yetis way more than the Coleman extreme. It really comes in handy on a fishing/hunting trip when getting ice is not easy.
> 
> It is less valuable at a weekend trial, but if you want to check one out, stop by my truck and fish a beer out of my cooler--I guarantee you it will be nice and frosty.


I have always told you that people will love you for who you are and not what you can give them…

BTW, I'm drinking all your beer at the hunt test


----------



## DoubleHaul

Brad Turner said:


> BTW, I'm drinking all your beer at the hunt test


That is the real value of the Yeti: I have to bring so much extra beer for a NETNRC event, I barely have room for ice.


----------



## ks_hunting

huntinman said:


> Get a coleman extreme. Less than half the price and keeps ice longer. Field and stream (or one of the outdoor mags) did a test and Coleman extreme won easily.


I also have one of these and they work incredibly well at a bargain price.


----------



## JohnWagnon

Had one for 3 years. They are tough and hold ice for a couple days on avg. Next cooler will probably going with the new Igloo, good reviews, made in the USA.


----------



## nar0107

I personally like the grizzly better


----------



## Tim West

Its a long story but I left my Yeti 60 quart cooler hanging about halfway in one of my dog boxes after we had been drinking a few after the Sooner trial last year and I made a bat turn onto Route 66 and it flew out of the dog truck. A lady flagged me down and I went back to get it (only a few hundred feet) and there it was, sitting up straight as if I had put it there. Inside were bottles of beer, none broken, not even a drop of water spilled. It looked like it rolled and it was scratched up a bit from hitting the blacktop, but none the worse for wear. Yeah, there are worth the money....


----------



## Jay Dufour

OK,I have the 65 Qt Yeti and it is fine for trials and such. For fishing,well, not nearly enough room inside if you and your fishing buddy actually catch some fish.One small bag of ice and two redfish , and you're done. I checked out the Pelican yesterday at Wal Mark @ $299 .I asked the clerk if I could look inside. He and his manager said NO because it was strapped up like Ft. Knox with theft protection devices. I left it where it was sitting.


----------



## kovarag06

You definitely get a work out lugging it around but I still like my yetti


----------



## Arnie

*Good choice for dog games*

I needed a cooler for a double Master test In Lost Hills, California. I would be tent camping for four days but mid-May usually doesn't get too hot. I didn't expect the temperature to get over 90. Based on this thread (and some additional research) I decided to try the Coleman Ultra Xtreme 58 quart 6 day cooler. Coleman rates this cooler "6 days at 90 degrees".


Wednesday mid-day I packed the cooler with 2 one gallon plastic water jugs frozen solid. I then placed enough food and drinks for four days. Over this I added 20 pounds of ice cubes. There was still room for an additional 4 pound block that I placed on top. This totaled 40 pounds of ice or about 20 quarts or just about one third the capacity of the cooler.


It was still daylight and pretty warm Wednesday evening when I finished setting up. The surprise came Thursday when the temperature hit 108! Friday was also very hot. My vehicle thermometer read 107 at one point. It wasn't till Sunday that the temp dropped to around 90. The cooler had been kept in the closed tent which was stifling during the day. 


When I got home Sunday PM the two ice jugs were still half frozen, the 4 pound block was 75% melted and there were still some cubes floating in the water. What food and drinks that were left over were still cold. 


This cooler was not designed for bear country but for the dog games where it will be in the back of a truck or camper I don't think you can beat the value.


----------



## rotcsig443

I got a yeti 50 2 years ago I have absolutely loved it. They are tough as nails and I have used mine as a great training tool. Have used it as a ladder/step for dogs to get in and out of the truck, as a seat when working on bucket work, and used it as a stand for dogs during training as well as hunting when their stand accidentally got left behind. I am extremely rough on coolers and this is the only one that has ever lasted me over a year.


----------



## DSMITH1651

I have both the 45qt yeti and a 58qt colmen 6 day marine extreme. they both keep ice the same so unless you need the durability of the super coolers save the money and get the Coleman.
Duane


----------



## Gawthorpe

Have you seen this new co branded cooler.
Coleman Price with Yeti Flashy Label.
Guaranteed to make you "feel" better about spending $75 vs. $375


----------



## boomer 453

i do a lot of summer fishing here in louisiana, on my bass boat there is no way to keep the cooler out of the sun so it just sits on deck and cooks in the godforsaken heat. Had the marine extreme and my wife bought me a 46qt yeti. yeti just keeps ice better, way better under summertime conditions where i live. No complaints on the marine extreme (still use it often) just not even close to the yeti under these conditions. Does that make it worth the money? for me-yes.
just bought a Roadie to put in the side by side for weekend mud rides.


----------



## huntinman

All you guys who are so rough on your coolers... Are you that rough on all your other gear? I have been an outdoorsman all my life. Lived in Alaska for 21 years and hunted from one end of the state to the other. In and out of riverboats, planes, trucks, trains, you name it. Never once ripped the lid off a regular old cooler. Just trying to imagine what you guys are doing. Are you out there pretending you are making Jim Shockey TV commercials? 

I am afraid you have fallen for the hype. Having lived in bear country all that time, I never once had a bear actually get in one of my plain jane coolers. (Or even try too) did have one get in a bag of freeze dried food, and rip a gun case...

Go ahead and spend hundreds on a cooler... Not me. I still have several Coleman Extremes and an Igloo in the garage that do the job just fine. If I need a ladder, I'll get a ladder.


----------



## Paulshrly

Nshsidhevdvddk


----------



## Ztkirkpatric

Anyone have one of Pelicans new ice chest? I've heard they are pretty nice too. Like to see one.


----------



## Kyle Garris

Bought a Coleman XTreme then won a Yeti in a raffle. The Coleman holds ice just a well as the Yeti, but the Yeti is much tougher on the outside.


----------



## bigo181979

What about the 55qt igloo sportsman coolers? $200 from sams... 

http://www.igloosportsman.com/ 


http://www.samsclub.com/sams/sportsman-cooler/prod10150470.ip?navAction=


----------



## 2 labs

Love my 50qt Yeti, for me it was worth the money. It works great for the FT & HT games.


----------



## Renee P.

huntinman said:


> All you guys who are so rough on your coolers... Are you that rough on all your other gear? I have been an outdoorsman all my life. Lived in Alaska for 21 years and hunted from one end of the state to the other. In and out of riverboats, planes, trucks, trains, you name it. Never once ripped the lid off a regular old cooler. Just trying to imagine what you guys are doing. Are you out there pretending you are making Jim Shockey TV commercials?
> 
> I am afraid you have fallen for the hype. Having lived in bear country all that time, I never once had a bear actually get in one of my plain jane coolers. (Or even try too) did have one get in a bag of freeze dried food, and rip a gun case...
> 
> Go ahead and spend hundreds on a cooler... Not me. I still have several Coleman Extremes and an Igloo in the garage that do the job just fine. If I need a ladder, I'll get a ladder.


These days if you camp at a campground in bear country you are required to have all your food etc. in a bear proof container. These bear proof coolers would be nice to have in these areas. Last year I tent camped at a USDA Forest camp ground in the Island Park, Idaho, area along the river during a Grizzly scare, and you weren't even supposed to leave your stove out. Even if you don't use an official camp ground, most people just don't leave stuff out that bears can get into because of all the warnings.

Meanwhile, I am a big fan of the Coleman Extreme. I tent camped for about two weeks this summer for our trials in the mountains. I was going through a lot of ice with my 15 year old Igloo marine cooler, so I picked up one of the 70ish QT Coleman extremes about half way through. It was awesome, kept my food cold for the rest of the week (never had to add ice), and was less bulky than the Igloo. Only cost about $40 at Walmart. 

One thing I don't like about the Coleman Extremes is that they do not latch. I fear it tipping over, and the contents spilling because the lid doesn't latch.


----------



## Raymond Little

mitty said:


> These days if you camp at a campground in bear country you are required to have all your food etc. in a bear proof container. These bear proof coolers would be nice to have in these areas. Last year I tent camped at a USDA Forest camp ground in the Island Park, Idaho, area along the river during a Grizzly scare, and you weren't even supposed to leave your stove out. Even if you don't use an official camp ground, most people just don't leave stuff out that bears can get into because of all the warnings.
> 
> Meanwhile, I am a big fan of the Coleman Extreme. I tent camped for about two weeks this summer for our trials in the mountains. I was going through a lot of ice with my 15 year old Igloo marine cooler, so I picked up one of the 70ish QT Coleman extremes about half way through. It was awesome, kept my food cold for the rest of the week (never had to add ice), and was less bulky than the Igloo. Only cost about $40 at Walmart.
> 
> One thing I don't like about the Coleman Extremes is that they do not latch. I fear it tipping over, and the contents spilling because the lid doesn't latch.


Xtremes are good and when shut fully never fear the lid opening, one reason I don't use them on the boat. Too difficult to put fish in with one hand.


----------



## Stephen A

I've had good luck with yeti coolers but I've never tried a grizzly. I may get a grizzly just to compare and see if there is a difference.


----------



## xtflyway

totally agree they are not a status symbol, if you like quality products that last then the yetis are great, if you like buying a new cheap cooler every year for above reasons and warm beer keep buying the cheap stuff. Great investment for a true outdoorsman.


----------



## henedout

I use several different lights.A candle lantern with liquid candles with citronella to keep the bugs away. Very low light but enuff to get around when very dark. Good for talking and drinking. Does not spill or blow out.Oil lanterns with PURE OIL. A little brighter than the candle. Good for eating and drinking, kinda romantic. Can be hoisted up the forestay and used for an anchor light, won't blow out. Produces a good deal of heat above, so don't get it too close to the top or boom with the cover on, about 9 inches is safe, less if a good breeze.I have two Coleman propane https://bestoutdooritems.com/5-best-kerosene-lanterns-oil-lamp/ lanterns. They are the small single mantle ones that just screw on to the cylinder.


----------



## cjames18

Yeti all the way


----------



## bamajeff

I own an RTIC. Great cooler.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers

Yeti not worth the difference in price plus that are anti gun/ NRA


----------

